# Is my lathe broken, or is this some sort of feature?



## matthew seibert (Jun 25, 2016)

I purchased a used lathe a year or so ago, and this issue has been bugging me since i bought it.
On the tail stock there is a retaining "clip" that is used to keep the tailstock together, and can be removed in order to replace the shaft.
However, when i apply pressure to a piece with the tail stock, the clip rises out of its groove, and eventually pops out, and the tail stock essentially ejects out the back...
My plan now is to epoxy the clip in place, since i cant see a situation in which removing the tail stock completely would be useful.
Any thoughts?


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 25, 2016)

Looking at the edge of the clip, it's been worn out by forcing the tailstock. I'd be interested in seeing a picture of the groove in the tailstock shaft to see if that's been worn out as well. If not, just order a replacement clip. if it has been worn out on the shaft too you'll possibly need to have a machine shop recut the groove and put in a thicker clip....


----------



## matthew seibert (Jun 25, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Looking at the edge of the clip, it's been worn out by forcing the tailstock. I'd be interested in seeing a picture of the groove in the tailstock shaft to see if that's been worn out as well. If not, just order a replacement clip. if it has been worn out on the shaft too you'll possibly need to have a machine shop recut the groove and put in a thicker clip....


It doesnt look like the channel has been worn out.
Any idea where i can buy a replacement clip?


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 25, 2016)

matthew seibert said:


> It doesnt look like the channel has been worn out.
> Any idea where i can buy a replacement clip?



What is the lathe? Make/Model, date of manufacture if possible?


----------



## Sprung (Jun 25, 2016)

I would recommend against fixing the clip in place in such a way that makes removal difficult or impossible, especially if you ever need to service the tailstock or parts of the tailstock. I've found that after about 8 to 9 months of use I get enough super fine sawdust that gets into the tailstock around the outside of the shaft, making it a little difficult to get it to extract/retract. Now I disassemble the whole tailstock assembly about every 6 months, before it gets to that point of being difficult to operate, clean it out, clean all the parts up, and give it an application of dry graphite powder while reassembling.

Follow the path Colin is leading you down - he's trying to get you to see the bigger picture and lead you to the cause of the problem and to fix that, rather than just put a band-aid on it and regret the wrong fix down the road.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 25, 2016)

Concur fully with Colin's advice up there, clip is worn and that's part of what's forcing it out. HOWEVER... Zooming on your bottom picture, it appears there is a rough burr around front edge of the groove in the tailstock adjustment shaft, (_or whatever that hand crank thingy is called_), that burr would suggest wear on that groove, whether the groove looks ok or not. You shouldn't see a burr on the edge of that groove; it should have been milled clean at the factory, and should have worn cleaner through use over the years. The fact that it's there tells me something is wearing improperly on the shaft. It may just be the top edge of the groove, or it may taper very slightly all the way to the bottom given the wear seen on the clip. (_Personally I'd lean toward the latter, since that would set up wear on the clip and top of the groove._) But either way this damage is obviously a result of forcing the tailstock, and may well be the reason the lathe was sold.

I'd check on availability of parts and see about replacing the key and that crank/shaft thingy. What kind of lathe is it? Appears to be maybe a Craftsman, parts may be available through Sears Parts Direct.

But to answer your question... No, your lathe isn't necessarily broke, but it appears to have substantial wear creating a problem. No, Auto Eject Tailstock, is not a hidden happy feature. And, it would be, annoying to extremely dangerous under many conditions.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 25, 2016)

This is where I'm looking...





It also appears there is a groove worn in the bottom inside of that groove. That is not normal, it is indication of abnormal wear.


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 25, 2016)

Duh, Didn't realize you'd already supplied a picture of the groove on the tailstock. Concur with Rocky, there is some abnormal wear from forcing it probably. I'd carefully remove the burr on the top edges of the groove. A new key should hold fine. I'm guessing the wear in the bottom of the groove is from forcing the clip back down when it started popping back up with junk down in the groove. If you can't find a clip (Once you supply make model I can probably locate one) you can have one made at a local machine shop.


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 25, 2016)

Looks like a Nova 3000 tailstock -- parts (and technical support) should be readily available.

_Here's a link to the parts diagram for the Nova 3000 ... LINK 
_
There is ("should be") a set-screw that's supposed to keep that plate from popping up.


----------



## matthew seibert (Jun 25, 2016)

Thanks for all the advice.

Its a Nova TL1500

As a temporary measure, i've actually managed to secure it using a metal pipe clamp from my segmented bowl rig.

Any idea where i can get a new keeper plate?


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 25, 2016)

Phone Nova. http://www.teknatool.com/Contact.htm

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Jun 26, 2016)

Looks the same as the keeper on my 1624. If you look at the tailstock hand wheel from the end there will probably be a hole. The casting of the tailstock is tapped for a set screw; difficult to see without a flash light but TDC IIRC. The allen wrench will have to go through the hand wheel and to the set screw. You can see on your pic of the keeper where the set screw indented top center. When I ordered a new one a couple of years back it is $1 but if you are not ordering anything else it will probably be $5 for shipping. Yours should still work fine with the set screw in place just make sure you lock the quill unless you are drilling. Nova does suggest a drop of oil every few month and I find a hypodermic needle with dw40 will reach down into the opening without causing a mess.
Fishing reel oilers or other such with a long snout should work also.


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 27, 2016)

Mike Mills said:


> Looks the same as the keeper on my 1624.





Is this the world famous "Mike Mills" who lived in South Florida & loved sanding as much as turning wood????


----------



## Mike Mills (Jun 28, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> Is this the world famous "Mike Mills" who lived in South Florida & loved sanding as much as turning wood????



Must be another one; seems there are lots of us.
I got the email before I saw this. An email from Spin Artist...  I thought it must be a politician and almost didn't read it.


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 28, 2016)

Nice to meet you anyway!!


----------

